

Show HN: Wantrepreneurlist: Abandonia for your ideas - humanarity
https://wantrepreneurlist.appspot.com/l33t-show

======
humanarity
Here's the demo and GitHub for a project with similar markup:
[https://github.com/humanarity/ideas-for-
startups](https://github.com/humanarity/ideas-for-startups)

------
phantom_oracle
This site doesn't work on the browser.

It's kind of distorted.

~~~
humanarity
Which browser?

~~~
Zera
It doesn't work for me either. I'm on Firefox. That website's markup is
incorrect. There are also no <html>, <head>, or <body> tags in that webpage
either, which might be a good explanation of why.

~~~
humanarity
If you wanted to go over the markup for a FF port, I'll post the GitHub soon.
It could be cool to have it work. Thank you.

~~~
ryannevius
Just write proper markup, and you won't have this problem. It's 2015,
different browsers don't need "ports" anymore for things like this.

Validator:
[http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=https%3A%2F%2Fwantrepreneu...](http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=https%3A%2F%2Fwantrepreneurlist.appspot.com%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=HTML5&group=0&user-
agent=W3C_Validator%2F1.3+http%3A%2F%2Fvalidator.w3.org%2Fservices)

~~~
humanarity
I won't support FF because I don't use it. If you want to I don't mind :)

~~~
deepsun
Man, you don't understand :) I don't use FF either, but by intentionally
abandoning HTML standard you make yourself vulnerable to issues in Chrome,
Safari or whatever you use. New version comes out, and your site's broken.

It's not hard at all to comply to HTML standard, and just stop worrying about
compatibility. Then you wouldn't even say the words "don't support
<somebrowser>", because it's their problem that their browser doesn't follow
standard.

~~~
humanarity
Thanks for that. I don't know much about Browsers and W3C, and maybe your idea
works.

